# 124mph!



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Classy56 said:


> Got the message on the DIC this AM when a new Tundra wanted to give it a go. MM6 gear, eased it to floor from a cruising speed of 80mph till the DIC started flashing only seemed to take a few seconds. WOW! Then took FOREVER to coast back to 80. Amazing little package.
> 4am, 12 lane FWY, Waze running.


Did you mean on a 2 lane drag strip?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

What is the fastest mph in the 1/4 mile? Would say 124 mph would take more than a 1/4 mile.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I had it there too...it is a real tight car. Hard to tell you're even going that fast


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

The Highway nazi's in VA consider anything over 20 mph or I believe 80 even in a 70 mph zone as reckless driving....irregardless if its a Veyron or a bread truck. Not like it used to be....afraid to do it any more......and trust me....I've spent a LOT of time in the triple digit range at least in Europe.....I will neither confirm nor deny if or even how often I may or may not have done it here in the USA.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

It was sarcasm, as in normally people don't post when they are street racing


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Classy56 said:


> Got the message on the DIC this AM when a new Tundra wanted to give it a go. MM6 gear, eased it to floor from a cruising speed of 80mph till the DIC started flashing only seemed to take a few seconds. WOW! Then took FOREVER to coast back to 80. Amazing little package.
> 4am, *12 lane FWY*, Waze running.





Slammed2014Eco said:


> Did you mean on a *2 lane drag strip*?





Slammed2014Eco said:


> It was sarcasm, as in normally people don't post when they are *street racing*



Yeah, people normally post it as a drag strip or road course. CruzeTalk community can't condone racing that takes place on public roads w/o proper permits and so forth. When you see me speak of Gumball Rallys those were cleared by the City of Akron and the cops literally had the 100 mile map and check points prior to the events.


----------

